# dost insan



## ns2011

Hi all, 

I wonder how many ways can you address someone as 'my friend'... I was greeted with 'dost insan' which was new to me... what does it mean? (literally friend-person?) when do you use this term? In this context this is someone I just met. If I call him 'efendim' will he be insulted? Is this a term more formal/not warm? 
What are the other options? 

Many thanks in advance, sorry for the very basic question  

Salam,
NS


----------



## BinWord

Even though you just met this person, you obviously gave a very good impression as a human. It is also possible that the person is humanist and optimist and uses the language as such.


----------



## ns2011

@BinWord, thank you for your response



BinWord said:


> Even though you just met this person, you obviously gave a very good impression as a human. It is also possible that the person is humanist and optimist and uses the language as such.



Maybe the latter is true as I didn't say anything special. So I suppose this is not something you use in an everyday conversation? What is the proper response should I choose to remain formal and respectful? 

Many thanks
NS


----------



## Guner

I'd reply as: "Değerli Dostum," although this is not common at all. But then again you wouldn't get a lot of "dost insan" either.

"Efendim?" is usually used when you couldn't hear someone and want him to repeat what he said.
"efendim" can bu used in many other ways: Check out : http://www.learningpracticalturkish.com/tips-on-turkish--efendim.html


----------



## ns2011

Guner said:


> I'd reply as: "Değerli Dostum," although this is not common at all. But then again you wouldn't get a lot of "dost insan" either.


Thank you, I will try this  



Guner said:


> "Efendim?" is usually used when you couldn't hear someone and want him to repeat what he said.
> "efendim" can bu used in many other ways: Check out : http://www.learningpracticalturkish.com/tips-on-turkish--efendim.html


Thank you for the link. I thought it only means 'dear sir'...  

Again many thanks to all. 
Salam


----------



## BinWord

ns2011 said:


> @BinWord, thank you for your response
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the latter is true as I didn't say anything special. So I suppose this is not something you use in an everyday conversation? What is the proper response should I choose to remain formal and respectful?
> 
> Many thanks
> NS



I would just grin, and seeing your sensitivity through you thread I suppose you have already shown this courtesy.


----------



## ns2011

BinWord said:


> I would just grin, and seeing your sensitivity through you thread I suppose you have already shown this courtesy.


 very well  thanks!


----------

